# Help Mark Name His Parrot



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok..I'm getting a parrot in July.
It will be a baby eclectus from a breeder in Jacksonville, Fla. Laurella Desborough if any of you have heard of her in that area. She comes with great reputation. When he's ready, he'll be flown here on a plane, I won't be going after him.
Now, I wanted to enlist my crazy Outbacker's ideas on names.
I realllllllly like the name Zephyr, that's my first choice. But..Zephyr, although an ultra cool, beachy sounding name, is so serious. 
Mark is just not that serious.








and I'm not sure he could say his own name. 
The bird will, normally, outlive me. They live to be 55-60 years and I'm 44, so one never knows.
I wanted something that sort of falls in these lines:
-something HE can say. it will be a boy..."---- has been a good boy". I'm not sure that he could say Zephyr.
-something that brings to mind beach, summer, fun.








Also, my intentions are to train him as a therapy bird to use with kids and elderly. 
So...there you have it, let the names come on! 
Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Polly.....


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Polly.....


for a boy?? Man, he'd have issues.








haha


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> QUOTE(tdvffjohn @ Jan 18 2007, 02:59 PM)
> 
> Polly.....
> 
> ...


Ok, then.......Pauly! or, if you prefer, Paulie.









On edit: Lil Buddy. 
Gilligan. 
Camper. 
Campy.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Moondoggie!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

hmm, Gilligan, I LIKE IT
...Skipper???
OH, MR. HOWELL!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

What was Baretta's Birds name?


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

Captain....................Morgan or Jack


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campntn said:


> hmm, Gilligan, I LIKE IT
> ...Skipper???
> OH, MR. HOWELL!


Somehow I didn't think that the name Gilligan encompassed the words summer and fun...beach maybe, but not fun...

I would be flattered however to have your bird named after me









still partial to Moondoggie...for personal reasons


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Merlin ??

Fred ??


----------



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

We had a bird when I was growing up...His name was Moe 'cause he had a big yellow mohwak..

Or how about Hawk?

Or....Mo?


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Fred was Baretta's name....
Merlin...I like it. I'm afraid someone here in Tennessee might think I was saying:
"Marilyn". haha 
That's funny, I don't care if you're from here like me.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

I was thinking something along the lines of pirates--like Captain Jack or Jack Sparrow







--but those might be hard for him to say.

Brenda


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Seymour ??


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Oscar? Sounds good to me, or name him after DH's dog, Noah. He won't mind.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I've got it!

SpongeBob








I bet he could learn the song really quick...

OOOOhhh! Who lives in a pineapple under the sea? SpongeBob Squarepants!
catchy huh?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Lazarus


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Lazarus! I like that, I'd also thought about Malachi...
I'm thinking about Sonny now too...


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

You want something beachy? What could be more appropriate than "Buffet" (not the meal line, Jimmy Buffet)
Nothing more fun than that!

Darlene


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> You want something beachy? What could be more appropriate than "Buffet" (not the meal line, Jimmy Buffet)
> Nothing more fun than that!
> 
> Darlene


Hmmmm, now that has great promise.
"Buffets' been a goooood boy". haha, I like


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hank, Fred, Bob, Tom, Larry, Big Bird, Tweety, Big Boy...

I think you need to get the bird first than see what fits his personality. I love birds have had a Cockatiel, Umbrella Cockatoo, and Mexican Red headed Amazon.

Hope you enjoy thr new member, keep us posted on his progress and pictures too.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Sydney


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

My grandmother has one named "Pretty Bird". Everytime you talk to the bird he says "Pretty Bird". I thought this was neat. Not beachy but funny.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

prevish gang said:


> You want something beachy? What could be more appropriate than "Buffet" (not the meal line, Jimmy Buffet)
> Nothing more fun than that!
> 
> Darlene


All respect to Jimmy...
*Buffet * = food
*Buffett * = The Singer









How about some PARROTHEAD/BUFFETT names?
Tully Mars
Desdemona
Kinja
Hoot
Tiki
Spooner
Biloxi
Tampico
Livingston

Check out this page!
Names


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> You want something beachy? What could be more appropriate than "Buffet" (not the meal line, Jimmy Buffet)
> Nothing more fun than that!
> 
> Darlene


All respect to Jimmy...
*Buffet * = food
*Buffett * = The Singer









How about some PARROTHEAD/BUFFETT names?
Tully Mars
Desdemona
Kinja
Hoot
Tiki
Spooner
Biloxi
Tampico
Livingston

Check out this page!
Names
[/quote]

Cheese Burger in Paradise
Margaritaville

Jeff


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I like Fred,Hoot, Charlie

Don


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

HootBob said:


> I like Fred,Hoot, Charlie
> 
> Don


I vote for hoot as well.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

What happened to ..... Merlin


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Something "beachy"?

How about Sandy?

"Dunesbury?"

Mark


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

My DH submits the name "CoCo for Coconut. He could say that

Darlene

Oh, and I am sorry to misspell Buffett. How could I have committed such a sin as this?


----------



## RJLLERENA (Sep 24, 2006)

campntn said:


> Ok..I'm getting a parrot in July.
> It will be a baby eclectus from a breeder in Jacksonville, Fla. Laurella Desborough if any of you have heard of her in that area. She comes with great reputation. When he's ready, he'll be flown here on a plane, I won't be going after him.
> Now, I wanted to enlist my crazy Outbacker's ideas on names.
> I realllllllly like the name Zephyr, that's my first choice. But..Zephyr, although an ultra cool, beachy sounding name, is so serious.
> ...


The name of my parrots are Simbad and Max both are african greys and they can both say there name. 
Try to find out if it is male of female. Simbad is a female I thought it was a male until we send out some blood to check.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I LOVE the name 'Merlin" But, I'm sorry, its been reserved .... for my next Sheltie.

Are you taking votes? I think 'Tiki' is an awesome name for a bird (presuming it fits THIS bird! Parrot-ish, Beachy, Buffetty, speakable, fun ... it's got all the right stuff!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

I know what I call my loud Molucan Cockatoo......but it cant be mentioned here









Jeff


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

prevish gang said:


> Oh, and I am sorry to misspell Buffett. How could I have committed such a sin as this?


Parrothead Forgiveness all around!









Jimmy's name is often misspelled as a food station. SQUAK!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Zero 
... not to be confused with Zorro









MaeJae


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

How about PDX









You know......always has something to say...









Just kidding, Doug!!!

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I had a friend with a bird named "NOTABIRD"

Everytime anybody walked by her, she'd repeat her name several times.














Made for some really funny moments!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ok, if you're not going to go with my previously brilliant idea of Moondoggie, then my vote goes to Tiki


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> ok, if you're not going to go with my previously brilliant idea of Moondoggie, then my vote goes to Tiki


You've got to be kidding w/ Moondoggie Right


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> ok, if you're not going to go with my previously brilliant idea of Moondoggie, then my vote goes to Tiki


You've got to be kidding w/ Moondoggie Right








[/quote]
I think not, Tami. Just humor her. She's moved on to "Tiki" now....she'll feel better soon


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> ok, if you're not going to go with my previously brilliant idea of Moondoggie, then my vote goes to Tiki


You've got to be kidding w/ Moondoggie Right








[/quote]
I think not, Tami. Just humor her. She's moved on to "Tiki" now....she'll feel better soon








[/quote]
Don't you know who Moondoggie is??? Have you never seen Gidget Goes Hawaiian???
watch it next time it's on television...my dad is in it


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> ok, if you're not going to go with my previously brilliant idea of Moondoggie, then my vote goes to Tiki


You've got to be kidding w/ Moondoggie Right








[/quote]
I think not, Tami. Just humor her. She's moved on to "Tiki" now....she'll feel better soon








[/quote]
Don't you know who Moondoggie is??? Have you never seen Gidget Goes Hawaiian???
watch it next time it's on television...my dad is in it








[/quote]

ANNNNNNND .............. U'r Dad would be Moondoggie right ?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

RizFam said:


> ok, if you're not going to go with my previously brilliant idea of Moondoggie, then my vote goes to Tiki


You've got to be kidding w/ Moondoggie Right








[/quote]
I think not, Tami. Just humor her. She's moved on to "Tiki" now....she'll feel better soon








[/quote]
Don't you know who Moondoggie is??? Have you never seen Gidget Goes Hawaiian???
watch it next time it's on television...my dad is in it








[/quote]

ANNNNNNND .............. U'r Dad would be Moondoggie right ?








[/quote]
No, he's plays Eddie...Besides Moondoggie (James Darren), my dad is the other really handsome one...I just like the name









Here's a hint...my dad is on the right


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Dawn that's really cool


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

How about Harry, Burt, or Sonny.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

All of these are great. hmmmmm, choices choices choices, 
I am still hung up on Zephyr tho.








I officially requested him from the breeder yesterday.








I'm still open to name suggestions, so keep em coming. 
Gilligan is a very VERY close contender.
Mark


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

http://www.birdbytes.com/names.html


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Zephyr
Mango
Gilligan


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I think Zephyr is a very cool name, especially for a bird. Mango is cute, too. I keep my pets' call names to two syllables or less. It just makes it quicker and easier to say when calling them.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hmmm.......
Remember my warning? Apparently you didn't take heed........SO, why not name it after the baddest bird in the world??? JOSE!!! He was as bad a "Bad, Bad Leroy Brown"!! 
Seriously, the parrots ARE fun, but remember, they will need continuous attention just like any other pet. The "novelty" wore off with my in-laws, my ex, and, while I had a fondness for them, after Jose bit the punk out of me, I didn't go back for seconds!! Glad to know you're getting one from a good breeder, and I think it's a GREAT idea to use it for a therapy bird!! The more attention they get, the better-behaved they tend to be!!







Oh, when you get the bird, you will need to amend your will to make arrangements for the bird.








Happy birding!! Be sure to post a pic when you get it!!
Darlene


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

How about

Mondo
Raptor
Zack
Sydney

Thor


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

How about Polly? Or has that name been mentioned already? (I didn't read this whole thread.)

Bill


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

This is a great bunch of replies.
No, he hasn't even hatched yet, so he's not named. This is NOT, I repeat NOT my bird, but a bird LIKE the one I'm getting:
Click here for Frodo
*they must have a dog in the house, and watch it till the end, he has a funny ending.

All of this breed sound like they've been suckin helium. haha.
Yes, I've considered the length and intensity of having one. I've been birdsitting Cecil, a 20 year old fat green parrot for a friend for 2 months now. 
Personally and for our family, we've enjoyed his antics (except Amazons are extremely moody and he chomped my hand a good one, but I read him bad).
parrots can be unpredictable at times. But he's not been socialized a lot. HE's a kewl dood though. He goes back to his owner in April. They won't take him out and let him eat at the table with them though.








Outta see him eat spaghetti in his bowl then sling it off his beak. LOL.
So naming:
Mango sounded, well....tooo metrosexual for me. so that's out.
New hats tossed in the ring:
Sundance
and to be honest..I do like THOR..
Manly burd. But...it's gonna be funny to see a big green bird who sounds like a kid and call him Thor.

Zephyr
Thor
Sundance.

Gurlz at work want me to name him Boobie.

Thor....hmmm








Keep suggestions coming
Mark


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Mark!
I looked up the breed you're getting, and it's totally different from the yellow-nape and blue-fronted Amazons that my former mo-in-law had. The bird you're getting is totally gorgeous, and I can see how you could fall in love with it. Mo-in-law said if they bit, the books on them said to thump their beak. Me? I was just too busy getting rid of the bird and saying "nice words" for it to repeat.







I think what made it doubly insulting is that he would do this boisterous laugh afterwards. The two mo-in-law had had deep voices, not high at all. 
Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Mark, they're gorgeous! I WANT ONE (2 actually)!!!!!!!

I gotta agree - it looks like a Zephyr! or maybe a Zorro








(but you'll know when you meet your baby!)


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Dollar?


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Whoopie??


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Mark,

I know parrots, too!









http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=5656

Mark


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

WOW!! U sure do! Macaws, that's awesome. They real??? I won't believe you until you show me the scars from bites. Stitches impress me even more. LOL
Beauties they are, I'm very impressed, very. Nice family. Nice shot.
What are the birds ages? names??? I like the Grey. Have a friend who's grey just flew away.








What's the white one?? I can't tell.. a too??
I bet that's a loud house. Lots of fun though. 
Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Actually, they are very real.









Some guy was sitting outside one of the surf shops with his birds and catching people as they came up to the store. He posed us in several pictures, showed us the digital images, and we paid ($25 dollars, I think)to have them uploaded to a website where we could access them in about three days.

Got home from the trip, accessed the site and downloaded them to our computer. They are there, then, to share with others. Got about 5 pictures, I think. Different poses with the four birds.

Uh, don't remember their names.









Guy made a killing that day!









Mark


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Man, you missed the chance to realllly impress me.








Nice shot though!
Mark


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok, I think this is it:
Harry.

I shave my head, what better name for a bird to go with a bald man?
Harry...I like it..not serious.








Mark


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

campntn said:


> Ok, I think this is it:
> Harry.
> 
> I shave my head, what better name for a bird to go with a bald man?
> ...


LOL I had a parrot I named Beaker because he used his beak ---On me---ALOT!


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

[quote name='showdogs' date='Feb 28 2007, 07:48 AM' post='192902']
[quote name='campntn' post='185920' date='Feb 1 2007, 10:28 AM']
Ok, I think this is it:
Harry.

I shave my head, what better name for a bird to go with a bald man?
Harry...I like it..not serious.








Mark"
You can use our cat's name " ButtHead" It's appropriate for her, and as ingeniously destructive as many parrots are it will probably fit--Then you could teach it to say fire fire!


----------



## Knufamily (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a friend that named her pet pot belly pig "Dinner", maybe you could go with El Pollo Loco or KFC?









Mandy (knufamily)


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

I have a blue front amazon. They get very attached to one person and do not like others. They are very funny though. My birds name is Corky. My FIRST pet as a kid was a dog named "Corky", so I named this one Corky also because it will be my LAST.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I've had cockatiels, an Amazon Green Cheek / Mexican Red Head, a Yellow Nape, and most recently an African Gray. I never could come up with names for most of them except one of my cockatiels - Max.

The African Gray I just called "Birdo" and he started repeating it so the name stuck. He actually repeated a lot of stuff. That bird was a lot of work and I finally had to sell him. He was screaming for attention and started pulling feathers from his tail and chest. Kinda like having a pre-schooler locked up in a cage yelling at you and clamoring for attention! He'd start screaming and I'd go into the room and before I could get a word out, he would start up with "what did I tell you? screaming is NO!!" Poor guy was just lonely.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

We've all settled on 
"Eddie".


----------

